# New Signature - FAO Mods?



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I am trying to add this link as my signature

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/188830-relaxthebody-bulking-journal-progress-pictures.html

But i cant seem to do it, am i not allowed? Maybe i have to be a gold member....

If you could add it i would appreciate it or, just tell me where i am going wrong and i wil gladly do it myself as i would like to add some text too.

Thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, not sure why it's not showing... have added the link to your journal as your sig, and the moderation software says it's there with no reason why it shouldn't be visible... will bump this for admin, could be me missing something obvious.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

you can't put hyperlinks in your signature buddy, drop the http bit


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> you can't put hyperlinks in your signature buddy, drop the http bit


Glad someone has got brains in this thread

Dozy det:lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Glad someone has got brains in this thread
> 
> Dozy det:lol:


Lol, yeah me being dozy... nothing new there though :lol:

In fairness the mod cp says it should show with the hyperlinks... hanging on to excuses here...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Although just tried that and not working either :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just tried and cant seem to do it either.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when my banner sig was created the sig edit didnt have the little paoperclip on the globe to attach a link , katy managed to sort it though


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I just tried and cant seem to do it either.


You tend to be better at this computer stuff than me, so I at least feel a bit better about it now... just tried it with the brackets added and that doesn't seem to be working either... we might have to wait for Katy or Lorian to fix this one.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> You tend to be better at this computer stuff than me, so I at least feel a bit better about it now... just tried it with the brackets added and that doesn't seem to be working either... we might have to wait for Katy or Lorian to fix this one.


Don't feel bad, I tried to give you a siggy and it would not let me, check out what I put down:lol:

I think the new patch is the problem, existing siggy's are ok, new ones not.

I thought it might be a gold member only status but it isnt, I cant edit yours.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup1:

No worries guys cheers for the help, maybe some one else could sort it later


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> No worries guys cheers for the help, maybe some one else could sort it later


Yeah don't worry, Katy and Lorian are offline for a few days but will definitely get on it for you when they are able... thanks for being patient. 



hackskii said:


> Don't feel bad, I tried to give you a siggy and it would not let me, check out what I put down:lol:


Haha, I kind of knew what to expect from you but I still laughed out loud! :lol: Is true though buddy 

I think it's actually showing up now on mine, and I can't be fussed to change it right now... people are gonna think some weird stuff is going on in the mods lounge :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Signatures are currently restricted to Gold members.

I have no objection to people linking to their Journals so we'll be updating this soon.

At present I can't just change it for oen person though as it's a global setting for the entire usergroup.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Signatures are currently restricted to Gold members.
> 
> I have no objection to people linking to their Journals so we'll be updating this soon.
> 
> At present I can't just change it for oen person though as it's a global setting for the entire usergroup.


Cheers pal


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Signatures are currently restricted to Gold members.
> 
> I have no objection to people linking to their Journals so we'll be updating this soon.
> 
> At present I can't just change it for oen person though as it's a global setting for the entire usergroup.


Can we not have this for silver members? I can understand why you wouldn't want it for newbies and bronze members, but silver members tend to have been around a while and made a good contribution to the board


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Can we not have this for silver members? I can understand why you wouldn't want it for newbies and bronze members, but silver members tend to have been around a while and made a good contribution to the board


Here here, my fellow silver dude:beer:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

is it still gold members have signatures only?


----------

